# Candy dish,,,?



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Still wanting to improve my router capabilities, I decided to make another dish using templates and router skis.

The templates I bought from Peachtree were too big for this exercise so I used their large oval template to make a smaller template.

Stole one of BJ's idea to make and use a donut to increase the offset from the Makita guide bush.

One thing I noticed was that the width seemed to change in a greater ratio to the length and the dish seemed to become narrower, but this may just be an illusion.


The photos set out the sequence of events.

Now off to make another template with straight sides and rounded ends.....VBG.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

A candy dish? A candy dish? James, what were you thinking of? If I made a candy dish, and used it in my house, I'd probably empty the thing at one go, every time it was filled. It does look nice, but just wouldn't work for me. Hoping it'll work for you. And, it does look like some first class work there.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm with Theo on this one... a candy dish can only lead to bad things at my house *S*.
Very nice job James...I really do like the looks of the finish....can't say I"ve ever heard of "Frape Seed" oil... I'll have to look that up..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job James.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Well done James came out well,look like you are getting these trays down pat.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Love the color and design, James! NICE WORK!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Haha Bill.

There was a discussion on keyboards going on and I forgot to say that mine cannot spell...
:lol::lol::lol:

Make that Grape Seed oil......


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Make that Grape Seed oil......


Interesting. What do you use it for down there, cooking, what? I ask because I've been using unused cooking oils as a finish on wood since about 1995.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Theo,

Yes, the oil may be used for cooking or any purpose that you might use Olive oil for.

Some years ago, I undertook a wood working course with a professional wood worker/furniture maker to learn to use hand tools.

His recommendation for a food safe finish was the Grape Seed Oil.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi James,

Excellent job on the candy dish.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

James it's a nice dish whatever you put into i. N


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job James. Grape seed oil as a finish that's good to know.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Really nice bowl, James. Like it a lot.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> His recommendation for a food safe finish was the Grape Seed Oil.


Great looking project James. Good to know there is some sort of good use for grape seeds as well. I always assumed they were useless.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Haha Bill.
> 
> There was a discussion on keyboards going on and I forgot to say that mine cannot spell...
> :lol::lol::lol:
> ...



James, it would appear we both suffered from a case of happy fingers yesterday


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great demo photos, James, and good info on the finish. Thanks.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice dish, James. As you observed, the ratio of an oval changes if you enlarge or reduce width and height dimensions equally, as in using the doughnut.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice project James... The pictures reminded me that I need to make a ski jig. Think I recall seeing some plans for a ski jig put out by Harry sometime back. Thanks also for sharing BJ's idea on using the donuts to change the offset on the bushings. Great tip...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice work James! Everyone has already made the comments I had thought ...... nice starter collection of templates. I'm sure BJ is proud of your templates and the use of the donut.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

as said by other..right on.....


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, James.

Your job inspires me to do something like this on the panels for the crib I am doing.


----------

